# Snuffles



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I suppose it had to happen eventually, but my rabbits have come down with snuffles.
I never really understood why it is so feared among breeders etc. - now I know. I have had 2 sets of kits and 8 adults die within the week.
The affected ones are on Trimox now and they made it through the night. With a large number of rabbits I'm treating symptomatically, so I'm checking them every couple of hours - paranoia is setting in....


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh no!!!I hate to see that.Where did it come from?What is snuffles?Respiratory pops up in my mind.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What is snuffles? How do you think they got it? It sounds serious.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Oh no!!!I hate to see that.Where did it come from?What is snuffles?Respiratory pops up in my mind.


It sounds like what it is - runny nose, respiratory infection, blocked sinuses, ear infections, conjunctivitis. The bacteria that causes it pasteurella multocida lives in rabbits, but sometimes becomes pathogenic if they are stressed or have a weakened immune system then they will show symptoms.
I was surprised by how quickly it acts. Yesterday I was watching a doe who was shaking her head, in about 5 minutes when I went to see her she was dead.
I have 2 separated out right now - both 'Typhoid Marys' - they seem to be holding on, I think the antibiotics are working.
No-one else sick as yet.Apparently snuffles is a common thing among rabbits.
I have sprayed everything with Virkon S and will repeat every 7 days until no more outbreaks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Virkon is the best! You can't get any better than commercial livestock disinfectant. It also kills Marek's on surfaces, but not on trees. And it does work on some porous surfaces. A tub last years!

Sorry you lost rabbits.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Virkon is the best! You can't get any better than commercial livestock disinfectant. It also kills Marek's on surfaces, but not on trees. And it does work on some porous surfaces. A tub last years!
> 
> Sorry you lost rabbits.


My 2 Typhoid Marys are looking pretty good this morning. I have one kit that is looking poorly - I don't think it's going to survive. They are hard to treat at that age 
Still, I may now get another male to diversify the genetics a bit...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's always something.I hope your rabbits make a full recovery.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh no sue, im soo sorry


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> My 2 Typhoid Marys are looking pretty good this morning. I have one kit that is looking poorly - I don't think it's going to survive. They are hard to treat at that age
> Still, I may now get another male to diversify the genetics a bit...


I wasn't sure if I should use the like button or not, I like that those 2 are doing better but I don't like that the one kit may not make it. I'm so sorry for the losses you've already had and I truly hope that you get this under control with no more passing away. Good luck!!

My husband wants to start breeding rabbits when things settle down for us a little bit around here, my grandfather was a professional breeder and won top prizes in many shows with his flemish giants so I understand what you are dealing with and again, I am sorry.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sue how are the remaining rabbits?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sorry you have some sick rabbits. Can you give them antibiotics?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Sue how are the remaining rabbits?


I'm curious too, how are things going?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Sue how are the remaining rabbits?


Seem to be ok - no more deaths. The one who is in quarantine looks like the antibiotics aren't working well, so I gave him a booster dose last night. If he doesn't 'perk' soon, I will have to cull


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I'm sorry you have some sick rabbits. Can you give them antibiotics?


Antibiotics on board - not convinced they are doing much....


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> Seem to be ok - no more deaths. The one who is in quarantine looks like the antibiotics aren't working well, so I gave him a booster dose last night. If he doesn't 'perk' soon, I will have to cull


I'm glad to hear that there are no more deaths yet, I hope the one gets better quickly, maybe the booster will help. I'll cross my fingers


----------

